# Pasta Fagioli?



## Guest (Dec 2, 1999)

Does anyone have a good recipe for Pasta Fagioli?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 1999)

Sorry,I don't even know what it is........------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Mmmmmm.....one of my favorites!In my family we just did a really simple version: take 2 tbs of olive oil, and saute on medium heat 2 chopped cloves of garlic (don't let it get brown), then lower the heat and add a few tbs. of the pasta cooking water, and finally the beans of your choice; cover an simmer for five minutes, drain pasta and mix with beans, etc. Garnish with chopped fresh parsley and season to taste -- I like to add a little crushed red pepper for spiciness. My mom always used kidney beans but I prefer white beans (or canneloni beans). Remember to rinse the beans if you don't want all that sodium.Now I'm hungry![This message has been edited by LDanna (edited 12-06-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 1999)

Thank you. Thank you Thank you


----------

